# changing substrate????



## NewTooCichlids (Feb 21, 2007)

Okay I have eco complete gravel in my 75 gallon mbuna tank. I am wanting to know if it is possible to make half of it with a sand substrate and leave the other half gravel. Would this be possible, hard or just not a good idea what so ever? Thanks for any help!

greg


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Are you moving the eco complete on one side and the sand placed on the other? Front/back?
Mixing it?
I guess I'm wondering what your goal is.
Alicem


----------



## heartofthesun (Feb 12, 2008)

Between the africans moving the sand/rock and you doing vacs, it will be mixed within a month


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Sand and gravel never mixes. The sand eventually makes its way down under the gravel and the gravel stays on top. Waste makes its way through the gravel and gets caught between the two, making it incredibly difficult to clean.


----------



## NewTooCichlids (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks for the replys! I'm just going to buy another 75 gal and this time I'm going to do sand.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome, another tank and another 75 to boot! 
That's the way to solve the problem :thumb: 
Alicem


----------

